# The Gov. Invading our Phone Privacy?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^bwahahahahaha....I saw something about that on the news the other day. :nutkick:


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

That's about all he's good for......eavesdropping. 

Oops, did I say that out loud? Shame on me.


----------

